# Mud slide hits Fairmont Mountainside



## Garry (Jul 16, 2012)

Late Sunday afternoon, a massive mud slide swept through the resort and across the Mountainside golf course. The 116 unit resort was evacuated as a precaiutionary measure.  There are no reports of anyone missing at this time.  Story here: http://www.columbiavalleypioneer.com/?p=6498


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 16, 2012)

*It's a mess*

Check out the photos.


----------



## eal (Jul 16, 2012)

*An exciting start to our vacation!*

My husband and I, along with my BIL, are staying at Mountainside in the C building.  We arrived around 4 pm yesterday, did a little unpacking, then headed down the stairs to the parking lot to get our car and drive to the grocery store.  

Whooosh!  A raging torrent of water came rushing down the greens of the golf course across the road, wiping out most of the fairway and filling some condos in front of it with debris.  A roiling muddy river was flowing on the far side of the fairway, carrying lots of rocks and logs.  Two ducks were swimming in the newly created pond, looking perplexed.  

A fire truck and an RCMP car arrived and the first worry seemed to be a propane tank that had been swept away.  A propane company truck arrived shortly thereafter.  The road from our condo to the highway was covered by a muddy deep river, and we found out later that the highway was closed as well, south of the intersection and cutting off the nearby RV park.  

We walked up the road a ways to see several condo buildings damaged by debris, and a car up against an embankment and covered in rocks and mud.  Thankfully no one was hurt and everyone had some kind of roof over their heads by nightfall. We didn't have much food, but we had two bottles of wine, again a blessing!  We had trail mix for dinner.  

This morning was bright and sunny, the roads re-opened, adn we went out for breakfast and groceries.  Quite a few private homes located on the road to the resort had front lawns and/or back yards covered in mud.  But the clean-up has begun, it appears to be a very efficient process, and the golf course is a walker's paradise because it is closed to golfers for the day.  

I will post some pics when my husband downloads them tonight.


----------



## BevL (Jul 16, 2012)

I've never been up to the resorts there but have friends that own at one of the Fairmont resorts, not sure which one.  Were any of the actual resort buildings damaged?

Thanks

Bev


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 16, 2012)

Eal

I'm glad you are all OK.  First summer I'm not in the valley and look what happens.  Do you know if the pedestrian bridge to the campground was washed out?  The area under the pools on the river used to be very cool I may have to walk there in a couple of weeks to see what happened.  I will be at Hillside from July 28 to Aug 4 but we love Mountainside.  Enjoy the rest of your vacation.  (I spent a week at boston's custom House and am now at Lac Morency near Montreal)

Joan


----------



## eal (Jul 16, 2012)

*some photos*

https://picasaweb.google.com/108985...ide?authkey=Gv1sRgCK7_9pWz49Pc-gE&feat=email#


----------



## dnr (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the photos and update. We will be at Hillside soon and were wondering what the area looked like. Your photos were more informative than CBC.

Thanks again.


----------



## eal (Jul 17, 2012)

Fortunately Hillside is on the west side of the highway and unaffected by the mudslide.


----------



## eal (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Joan,
Yes the pedestrian bridge was also wiped out but crews are working quickly to restore things. 

Enjoy Lac Morency - we love it there!

Ann


----------

